# B 223 brown’s celebrated indian herb bitters



## Abegweit (Apr 12, 2016)

Picked a couple these recently and after researching the site I believe they are B 233 (1867) and authentic. While I've seen other bitters bottles in other people's collections, I never had anything this large as I collect mostly medicine bottles.

I've attached some pictures, poor quality I know, but the bottles are flawless, one a darker amber and the other a lighter amber. There was some excellent information on this forum that allowed me to research these, but I'm not sure how current it is.

They are described as "common" from what I read, so I assuming on the low end of the rarity and value scale?

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 12, 2016)

If they're authentic, then you've got some pretty nice, valuable bottles there. I'm not a bitters expert, but I've seen quite a few being sold on eBay over the years, so they don't seem all that rare, but they definitely have value. A nice light yellow amber example sold on eBay for $1775.00 in March. A cracked medium amber bottle sold for $321.00 in early April. Here's a link to one on eBay right now with light interior staining. It's currently at $419. Very nice bottles!


----------



## RJ2 (Apr 13, 2016)

Fyi

b 226 in colorless .... $20,000


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 13, 2016)

Contact Ferdinand Meyer at Peachridgeglass.com.  He's a collector.  Very nice guy, he may be able to give you an accurate estimate and possibly an offer.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2016)

For accuracy sake, there are variants of the Indian Queen, I think they are all valued about the same but there are differences. The going rate is in excess of $1,000 each.                Jim


----------



## Abegweit (Apr 13, 2016)

hello, thank you all for taking the time to reply. I'll check these leads out and reach our to Mr. Meyer for his thoughts. It's amazing how many variants there are of bottle. Not sure what I'll do with them yet, their not what I really collect and my wife has her own thoughts  Now that I know what a great resource this forum is I've got other finds that I've dug or picked up including pictorial flasks and medicine that I had little luck researching and that I'll post later


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 13, 2016)

Meyers a busy guy so give him a little time to respond to you. He'll want to see some close-up photos so you may as well get some ready. Best photos are outside in natural light ( not in direct sunlight). Hope these are the real deal. Keep us updated


----------

